# Quarantine for ick



## rk4435 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a 36 gallon bowfront that has been running for three weeks. Over the wekend I noticed what appeared to be ick on the flame angels. I now have then quarantined, as well as the two tomato clownfish in separate tanks. 

How long should I keep these fish quarantined? The main tank is still running and has not been medicted because of the live rock and sand. Also, with the fish out of the tank do I need to do anything special in the tank? It still has an urchin three crabs and reef hermits. I worried about the lack of fish being harmful to the live sand.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

The DT will be fine. You'll need to keep the fish out for 6 weeks. What did you medicate the tank with?


----------



## rk4435 (Jan 24, 2013)

Reefing Madness said:


> The DT will be fine. You'll need to keep the fish out for 6 weeks. What did you medicate the tank with?


The lfs had me use one day of copper followed by seven days of an ick nedicine that i apply one drop per gallon. I was looking into a uv steralizer tonight in the hopes that it will refuce the chances of this in the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I wouldn't invest in one. It only kills free floating parasites and bacteria at the right wave length.
If you've put copper into the tank, your LR is contaminated, and those Inverts aren't going to be very happy with it either. Copper can kill them, along with corals, you were better off leaving the fish in there, they are the ones that can handle copper treatments.


----------



## rk4435 (Jan 24, 2013)

The fish are in quarantine tanks with copper treatment. Will the live sand survive without fish?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes


----------

